# Anyone taken Miralax? How does it work? (As in....



## Guest (Jul 14, 2000)

Anybody? I'm afraid to take it. I've used the mag citrate and I really don't want to spend hours on the john. How does the miralax work......I mean, does it just sit there and then WHAM! you rush to the john or does it just work nice and easy, nice bowel movements....no big explosions? Stuff like that.....Don't want to spend 3 hours cleaning out here....


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

Howdi MC,Yup .. I've got a prescription for it, but don't actively take it any longer. In my experience it wasn't any more powerful than some of the extra strength off-the-shelf laxatives. I found that when it did work, initially, I would get a slight cramping feeling in my gut (not terrible) then the need to go. It didn't blow me out or anything. I would do a healthy bm, then be ok for the rest of the day.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2000)

mcbec1, do you youse Mg citrate on a regular basis? It is supposed to be harsh and addictive. I use milk of magnesia, and must say that I tried the citrate once and almost vomited after downing 10 oz. of artifically sweetened liquid and another 8 oz. glass of water. I had liquid up to my throat! Besides, it worked no better than MOM. Anyway, Miralax works similarly by drawing water into the colon. Check out the website www.miralax.com. It is safe, but I've heard slow acting.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2000)

No, I don't do the mag citrate on a regular basis, just when I know a blockage is building and I need to get it taken care of. I usually use MOM, but don't want to get dependent on it either. that's why he gave me the miralax. Thanks for the url, I'll check it out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2000)

You cannot get physically dependent on milk of magnesia. It does not affect the nerves in the colon and has no direct action on the muscles. Your colon muscles still have to work on their own. However, milk of magnesia causes water from your body tissues to fill up the colon to exert enough pressure to make the colon move. I have developed more of an addiction to the watery D it causes and the feeling of having an empty colon.


----------

